# China show pigeon baby



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

do you like? 韩立培育.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful! What kind of pigeon are they? Welcome to the Pigeon-Talk board, by the way. It's nice to have you here.

Terry


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks my friend. It's chinese "豆眼白""两头紫"."douyanbai""liangtouzi".


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Changyujie and welcome to the forum!

Your little chinese show pigeon chicks are so cute, very unusual beaks and ceres! Great looking group of birds!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So, the breed name is "China Show Pigeon"?? Not finding any references to that .. just curious.

Still very, very beautiful birds.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG...........how cute!!! I WANT one!!! LOL Do you have any pictures of the adults? Welcome by the way.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Now those are sweet looking little fatties aren't they. Very nice.

Can they fly when they grow up or are they a flightless pigeon.

Cameron


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

In a way, I love the picture, sweet babies, and I know I sound silly, but did any one else feel any concern for these babies to be perched so precariously on a ? wall with nothing to prevent them from falling what appeared to be quite a distance?
Daryl


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone, I love pigeon, love everyting about pigeons. my Englishi is very poor,sory , by the way, plese help me improve my language ability! my friends ,thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> In a way, I love the picture, sweet babies, and I know I sound silly, but did any one else feel any concern for these babies to be perched so precariously on a ? wall with nothing to prevent them from falling what appeared to be quite a distance?
> Daryl



 Yes, I am very concerned.


Hello changyujie,

The babies are just too cute, please put our minds at rest, that the babies are not sitting on that wall anymore, and won't be. I can't get the thought of them falling out of my mind.


----------

